# Cheap backcountry boots?



## Sporksrule (Jan 7, 2004)

*backcountry boots*

Hey...  

I found a few sites and places that have better deals on backcountry boots..still not cheap

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/product.asp?base_no=64246

http://outdoor-apparel-gear.1.best-buy-cheap-gear.com/?itemIDprev=1&items=11

http://www.epinions.com/otdr-Winter...att__~1/sort_~title/pp_~1/sort_dir_~asc/pa_~1


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

I thought I some last years Lasers on sale at Neptune's last week for about $250, not sure about sizes....

--Chris


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a pair of Scarpa T1 size 10 for sale for $100. I am in Durango but I will ship for free. They have been used but are cheap and still good. Give me a call or e-mail if you are interested.

[email protected]
970-749-1789


----------



## Alek (Oct 23, 2003)

*Thanks Sporksrule!*

Thanks for the links Sporksrule! I will look into it.

I went to Neptune's but they only have men's 5s...

BTW, I am looking for AT boots, not tele


----------

